# Gun Industry $51.3B



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In economic growth in 2017. Americans love their guns.



> Whether employment opportunities, taxes, manufacturing, gun sales, or all points in between - there is little doubt that the firearms industry contributes significantly to the economic growth of the United States. In fact, a recent report compiled by the National Shooting Sports Foundation estimated that the Firearms Industry contributed $51.3B to the US economy in 2017. That's a 169% increase since 2008.


Gun Industry Contributes $51.3B to Economic Growth - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

America is going to need guns. A lot of them in the right hands. We now now we almost had a Coup By Obama's people in this country. President Trump is still trying to fight it off. They will not give up.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Listen when you say coup around obama's people they think you mean a de Ville, not a Coup d'état.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Stack it high, stack it deep, stack it wide.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of moola! You would think the US was the wild west, but actually it's pretty peaceful around here.

-edited- On further reflection, maybe that's why it's peaceful.


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I would like to think my name is on the list of contributors to that economic growth. If not I will need to work a lot harder in 2018.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Guranteed the Dems made some money off of the industry.. its easy for them to charge the markwr up.


----------

